# filetieren von Plattfischen



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (26. Oktober 2004)

Moin Leute ich habe nach meinem letzten Ostseetripp der doch sehr erfolgreich war meine ganzen gefangenen Butt filetiert und eine kleine Fotostorry draus gemacht.
Guckt mal ob ihr was damit anfangen könnt. #h Mir macht das Butt filetieren sogar Spaß und wenn man dann den Fisch ohne Gräten essen kann ist das doch pima.


----------



## C.K. (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: filetieren von Plattfischen*

GENIAL!!! #6
Ich danke Dir, nun weiß ich auch wie das geht!


----------



## quicksilver540 (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: filetieren von Plattfischen*

Moin Moin !!

Das nene ich doch mal ne super Anleitung#6 #6 #6 !!!
Aber das sind wir ja von dir auch nicht anders gewohnt.Toll gemacht.
Gruss Marco


----------



## Jirko (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: filetieren von Plattfischen*

nabend jörg #h

dat ist aber ne ganz feine sache - haste fein gemokt #6 #6


----------



## Ossipeter (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: filetieren von Plattfischen*

#r  #r  #r  |good:  |good:  |laola:


----------



## Gator01 (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: filetieren von Plattfischen*

Hallo Jörg, so mache ich es auch , nur den Kopp lass ik ooch drann.  ;-)


----------



## Lotte (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: filetieren von Plattfischen*

moin-moin,

 japp, mit der bildergallerie müßte nun jeder die platten filetieren können!!! saubere arbeit!!!!


----------



## Palometta (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: filetieren von Plattfischen*

Tach Jörg,

Jetzt wird mir klar warum du es so eilig hattest ... Du hattest noch Fototermine :m

Echt super Deine Anleitung #6

Ich komme nächtes Jahr wieder zum üben hoch  

Gruß nach Schwerin
Frank


----------



## Garfield0815 (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: filetieren von Plattfischen*

Spitzen Anleitung. Danke. #6  #6  #6


----------



## Karsten01 (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: filetieren von Plattfischen*

Hallo Jörg,

erstmal  schönen Dank für den,wie immer, schönen Bericht von Dir.
Aber,jetzt hab mal ne Frage zum Filetieren:Also,wie Du filetierst,so mache ich es auch seit ewigen Jahren.Es gibt da aber scheinbar auch noch ne andere Möglichkeit.Vor einiger Zeit brachte meine Beste sone Tiefkühlplatten aus dem Supermarkt mit.,die waren ganz(natürlich ohne Kopp und Innerreien) aber ohne Gräten.Wie wird sowas gemacht(filetieren) weiß da jemand was drüber?


#h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: filetieren von Plattfischen*

Keine Ahnung, das wird wohl maschinell gemacht denke ich.
Ich habe auch schon mal ganze Seiten geschnitten, das heist an einer Seitenflosse angefangen bis zur Wirbelsäule geschnitten, dann da rüber getastet und auf der anderen Seite der Säule wider bis zur Flosse geschnitten. Am Ende kommen bei einem Fisch zwei halbe Filets raus und wenn man die zusammen klappt sieht es halt aus wie ein Butt ohne Gräten und Flossen. 
Diese Metode ist aber viel schwieriger und erfordert auch mehr übung. Die von mir beschriebene Metode geht einfach fixer.


----------



## MichaelB (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: filetieren von Plattfischen*

Moin,

@Jörg: schöne Anleitung, da kann ja nix mehr schief gehn #6 
Ich habe es bislang immer anders herum gemacht - Thomas hat es in seinem Heft "Bratfisch und mehr" vom Flossensaum aus beschrieben, jeweils einschneiden und auf den Gräten bis zur Mittelgräte weiter schneiden, dann beide Filets auf einmal abtrennen.
Wie herum auch immer, es geht doch nix über grätenfreie Platten in der Pfanne #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Karsten01 (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: filetieren von Plattfischen*

@Jörg,

ja,so müßte es doch eigentlich funzen,ich werd da mal witer EXe machen,werd darüber berichten!
#h


----------



## prinzi-butt (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: filetieren von Plattfischen*

starker bericht,
danke!!! 
hoffe, dass es lotte nun auch kann!!!!
gruss


----------



## petipet (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: filetieren von Plattfischen*

@Jörg,

klasse Bericht. (Wie immer) Habe noch einige Platte vom letzten Fehmarnurlaub in der Truhe. Werde das jetzt mal nach deiner Anleitung angehen.

Gruß...Peter#h


----------



## Peterpaul (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: filetieren von Plattfischen*

Super interessant und super beschrieben!  |wavey: |wavey: #6


----------



## wildbootsman (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: filetieren von Plattfischen*

Dann herzlichen dank für die super Beschreibung. Siehste wieder was gelernt.

Wildi


----------



## HeinzJuergen (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: filetieren von Plattfischen*

Klasse #6 
Da war ein Fachmann "am Werk"
Heinz Jürgen


----------



## chippog (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: filetieren von Plattfischen*

ein toller einsatz, jörg! natürlich kann ich nicht anders und weise darauf hin, dass ich es weder wie du noch wie thomas mache... ja, ja, typisch ich, ich weisses... da ich mir wie schon anderorts angedroht jetzt endlich eine digitale zulegen werde, hoffe ich demnächst in diesem kino eine konkurenzbilderstory auf die beine stellen zu können... ich hoffe... da ich eh schon kaum zeit habe hier zu schreiben... na wir werden sehen. beschrieben habe ich meine technik schon mal hier irgendwo... auf jeden fall schneide ich erst die flossen mitsamt der kleinen gräten, die schwanzflosse und den kopf mit der schere ab. mit dem kopf ziehe ich gleichzeitig die eingeweide raus, die ich also nicht vom kopf schneide! dann filetiere ich mit einem ehr biegsamen messer vom schwanzende her, indem ich das messer längs der mittellinie richtung kopfende führe. nun schneide ich einfach nach aussen hin weg, bis dass das filet sich halb anheben lässt. mit der anderen hälfte verfahre ich genau so, nun kann ich das filet bis auf die mitte ganz hochheben. was ich auch mache um das schwanzstück vom rückgrad zu trennen. nun ziehe ich das filet vom gerippe ab, indem ich mit dem daumen an der einen und mit den fingern an der anderen seite längs der wirbelsäule von hinten nach vorne ziehe. damit habe ich das eine filet in der hand. mit der anderen seite mache ich es genau so. klingt zwar schwierig, geht aber ganz einfach und recht schnell. die haut mache ich in der regel auch noch ab, und zwar von hinten nach vorne.bei dickeren platten bleiben so die filehälften in einem stück.

jau, die gekauften "plattfische ohne gräten" sind maschinell filetiert. ich habs mal beobachten können, weiss aber nicht mehr, ob die bei der maschine erst die haut und dann die filet von den gräten schneidet oder umgekehrt. letzteres klingt am logischten. das geht ruck zuck! ist echt sekundensache.

schneidet euch beim filetieren nicht zu viele finger ab! ihr habt ja nur zehn pro person... skitfiske aus göteborg! chippog


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: filetieren von Plattfischen*

Jo Chip, ich hab ja auch schon mal versucht die Filets von einer Seite bis zur anderen runter zu schneiden. Geklappt hat das auch wunderbest aber so wie ich es hier beschrieben hab ist es wirklich einfacher. Erst recht für einen "Anfänger"


----------



## Kunze (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: filetieren von Plattfischen*

Hallo Jörg!

Haste Klasse gemacht. #6

Abgespeichert in meinen Favoriten. :m #h


----------



## chippog (14. November 2004)

*AW: filetieren von Plattfischen*

@ jörg! geb ich dir vollkommen recht! bei meiner methode verschneidest du wahrscheinlich mehr filets, bevor es klappt. hingegen wird natürlich jede neue filetiermethode und fast jede neue fischart erst einmal mit filetverschnitt anfangen. der vorteil meiner methode liegt für mich darin, dass ich diese kleinen gräten, die zwischen den grossen und den flossen sitzen (damit die platten ihre flossen noch eleganter bewegen können), gar nicht erst mit nach hause nehme (was nicht nur  meine kinder zu schätzen wissen), da ich meinen fang fast immer schon vor dem heimgang mit der schere zurechtschneide. dieses gilt hauptsächlich für flunder, kliesche, scholle. dann habe ich zu hause bei den etwas grösseren zurechtgeschnittenen platten eben die option, im "ganzen", halt ohne flossen, kopf und eingeweide, oder filetiert zubereiten. nun fehlt mir nur noch ein fotogener plattfisch und ich werde versuchen meine methode zu fotografieren und, vielleicht mit deiner hilfe(?), ins internet rein zu kriegen. skitfiske und alles gute!!! chippog


----------



## Tommy-Boy (14. November 2004)

*AW: filetieren von Plattfischen*

Klasse Anleitung, ich bekomme immer mehr Lust, auch mal Salzwasser auszuprobieren.

btw: Du hast aber einen bösen Schnitt im linken Zeigefinger! Autsch!

Tom


----------



## Palometta (14. November 2004)

*AW: filetieren von Plattfischen*

@Tommy-Boy





			
				Tommy-Boy schrieb:
			
		

> ich bekomme immer mehr Lust, auch mal Salzwasser auszuprobieren.



Dann solltest du mal die Sparte Termine im Auge behalten    ich bin beim letzten Meschendorftreffen alleine da hoch gefahren und Köln ist ja nur 45 km von Velbert entfernt. Da müßte doch was möglich sein :m

übrigens der Schnitt an Jörgs Finger sieht life noch imposanter aus. Ich hab' mich fast aufn Ar*** gesetzt  als ich das gesehen habe :q  :q und da war dat schon ne Woche alt.

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## Norgefahrer (14. November 2004)

*AW: filetieren von Plattfischen*

Jau diese Anleitung hätte ich vor 3 Jahren gut gebrauchen können,da war ich das erste mal in Norge und habe unter anderem auch 3 Plattfische gefangen.

Was dann kam,war der Hammer.
Wir ( meine Angelkameraden und ich ) zum ersten mal so einen Fisch in der Hand,dann die erste Frage:Wie nimmt man die denn aus ;+ 

Nach einiger Überlegung,dann doch geschaft #6 

Dann am Abend die Fische filetiert und ab in die Pfanne (mit Haut natürlich,wir wußten es bis dahin nicht besser ).

Was dann passierte: Der Fisch bekam,als wir ihn in die Pfanne warfen sein Eigenleben und Mutierte zum Rollmops,er drehte sich förmlich zu einer Roulade zusammen :c 

Die Panik brach aus 

: Sch....,was ist jetzt los ? Ob es an der Haut liegt ?? Ja bestimmt es lag an der Haut. Wie können wir den Fisch noch retten ??? Großes Schweigen,ratlose Köpfe |kopfkrat und zu lange gewartet.Wir versuchten noch alles um den Fisch zu retten,wir bogen und drückten mit den Gabeln auf dem Fisch rum,in der Hoffnung das wir ihn doch noch unter Kontrolle bekommen.Alles war zwecklos :c 
Also ich würde sagener Drill in der Pfanne war härter als der Drill an der Angel. 

Wie dem auch sei,jetzt waren wir schlauer und wußten das wir die Haut entfernen müßen.Wir probierten jeder ein kleines Stückchen vom total zerpflückt in der Pfanne liegenden Fisch und waren begeistert. Mmmhhhh der ist aber lecker #6 leider lagen nur noch Trümmer vom Kampf in der Pfanne,also weg damit und geschworen am nächsten Tag alles besser zu machen.

Von dieser Minute an,fingen wir keinen einzigen Plattfisch mehr 

.
Ich hoffe,dass es im nächsten Jahr mal wieder klappt,ich werde dann wohl in den Abendstunden mal öfter vom Rand aus mein Glück versuchen.

Fazit: Mit der Anleitung werde ich es wohl schaffen,Filet am Stück und nicht in Trümmern essen zu dürfen.


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. November 2004)

*AW: filetieren von Plattfischen*

Hi Jörg und @ll!
Habe vor ein paar Tagen eine 38iger Platte filetiert. Das war das erste Mal, dass ich mich an eine Platte rangetraut habe. Ich hatte mir die Foto´s vorher genau angesehen und danach gearbeitet! Und siehe da...4 schöne Filet´s ohne Gräten!!! Zwar muss ich noch ein wenig üben, aber für´s erste Mal war das schon sehr gut. Danke Dir Jörg. Größere Platten werden jetzt öfters entgrätet.....


----------



## Gast 1 (15. November 2004)

*AW: filetieren von Plattfischen*



			
				Norgefahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Dann am Abend die Fische filetiert und ab in die Pfanne (mit Haut natürlich,wir wußten es bis dahin nicht besser ).
> 
> Was dann passierte: Der Fisch bekam,als wir ihn in die Pfanne warfen sein Eigenleben und Mutierte zum Rollmops,er drehte sich förmlich zu einer Roulade zusammen :c


  Du mußt die Haut nicht entfernen. Ich mache das nur bei Steinbutt oder Strufbutt von der Oberseite.

 Dein beobachtetes Eigenleben hast du bei Aal, Scholle, Hering und Hornhecht, wenn die Fische zu frisch sind. Am nächsten Tag geht es viel besser.


----------



## Norgefahrer (15. November 2004)

*AW: filetieren von Plattfischen*



			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> Dein beobachtetes Eigenleben hast du bei Aal, Scholle, Hering und Hornhecht, wenn die Fische zu frisch sind. Am nächsten Tag geht es viel besser.


Danke für den Tip,werde es mal versuchen.( Falls ich mal wieder einen Plattfisch/Scholle fange ) #6


----------



## chippog (15. November 2004)

*AW: filetieren von Plattfischen*

also ich möchte nicht bis zum nächsten tag warten! der trick ist ganz einfach, sowohl ganze platte alsauch filets mit haut werden drei bis fünf mal quer eingeschnitten, so dass die haut sich bei hitze eben nicht mehr zusammenziehen kann, aber eben nur bei fischen vom tage, also wenn sie noch so richtig herrlich frisch sind. bei den filets kann es allerdings zum glatten durchschnitt kommen, also am besten: mit haut (die ich sehr lecker finde und die das fischfleisch saftiger bleiben lässt) nicht filetieren und wenn filetieren haut ab. ausserdem könnt ihr ja bei "rollmöpsen" ganz einfach die flamme/platte auf ganz klein stellen und den deckel drauf legen, so dass das filet ehr gedünstet wird. auch ne feine sache. aber gemetzel in der pfanne, ne, muss nicht unbedingt. skitfiske und mehr erfolg beim nächsten braten, norgefahrer! chippog


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (15. November 2004)

*AW: filetieren von Plattfischen*



			
				Tommy-Boy schrieb:
			
		

> btw: Du hast aber einen bösen Schnitt im linken Zeigefinger! Autsch!



Wirklich Autsch, erinner mich nich daran.  |uhoh:  Das ist mir nach drei Tagen Avik passiert, hab ich mich doch beim messerschärfen am Filetiertisch nicht konzentriert und schon wars passiert. Aber dank Martins toller Erstversorgung war schnell alles wieder gut. #6 Naja und abwaschen brauchte ich auch nicht mehr.  :q


----------



## mikemolto (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: filetieren von Plattfischen*

Hallöchen,



@ Jörg : vielen Dank für diese " Superanleitung". #6 #r #6 

Prima Handwerkszeug für jedermann.


----------



## caruso (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: filetieren von Plattfischen*

Muß ich auch sagen.

Habe es heute morgen genau so gemacht .
Ging gut , kann ich für jeden Anfänger empfehlen.

gruß caruso


----------



## mikemolto (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: filetieren von Plattfischen*

@ caruso : womit denn und woher |kopfkrat |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## sundfisher (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: filetieren von Plattfischen*

wer das nicht kapiert sollte tiefgefrorene und vorfiletierte Modelle kaufen.

Toll Respekt, kann man wohl nicht viel besser machen.


----------



## caruso (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: filetieren von Plattfischen*

Mit einer Platten, natürlich aus dem Wasser.

caruso


----------



## chippog (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: filetieren von Plattfischen*

wie ich mich freue! die fotos sind im kasten (computer), werden noch etwas hergerichtet und dann wohl via jörg ins plattfischforum verlinkt! es kann sich dabei nur noch um wochen (leider wörtlich zu nehmen...) handeln... schnippelchipp!


----------



## mikemolto (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: filetieren von Plattfischen*

..........  @ chippog:  na, wo bleiben sie denn, die Bildchen ........


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: filetieren von Plattfischen*

Klasse Anleitung#r 
Thx Schweriner


----------



## chippog (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: filetieren von Plattfischen*

zwischen hier und den bildern im internet liegt noch "etwas" arbeit und mindestens eine woche skifahren sowohl für jörg alsauch für mich, also geduld ihr lieben!!


----------



## Leif-Jesper (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: filetieren von Plattfischen*

Meeresangler Schwerin grosses Kompliment, ich wollte schon immer wissen, wie das geht.
Anscheinend kannst du das ja auch echt gut.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: filetieren von Plattfischen*

Hallo Leute,
das freut mich sehr das euch meine Anleitung gefällt. Das war aber auch mein ansinnen. 
@ Chip, ich bin wider da, kannst los legen.  #h


----------



## chippog (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: filetieren von Plattfischen*

bin schon angefangen die bilder zu optimieren, leider aber eben noch nicht fertig... ich schicke, sobald es sich lohnt... hoffentlich hattet ihr prima wetter und prima schnee? wir fahren am samstag und ich glaube, es wird bis nach woche sieben dauern...


----------



## Rudi2000 (8. März 2005)

*AW: filetieren von Plattfischen*

Hallo! 
Habe soeben Deine klasse Anleitung entdeckt und konnte sie gleich in die Tat umsetzen. Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## Mac Adi (8. März 2005)

*AW: filetieren von Plattfischen*

Toller Beitrag;

Super Anleitung --auch zu verstehen für die, die nicht lesen können oder wollen.
#q Wirds wohl nicht so viele im AB geben. 
 o.ä..|kopfkrat 

Also dickes kompliment

Gruß 

Mac Adi


----------



## aroth (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: filetieren von Plattfischen*

hallo miteinander!

jeder ist von der beschreibung begeistert, aber wo ist sie? #c
ich bekomm leider nur einen 404er 

wär super, wenn der beitrag wieder verfügbar wäre, oder jemand einen aktuellen link hätte, oder zur not vielleicht 'ne alternative!

danke schonmal & viele grüße!


----------



## HD4ever (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: filetieren von Plattfischen*

mhm ... nun wollte ich auch mal gucken weil ich da noch keinen Plan von habe ...
aber scheint in der Tat nach Monaten/Jahren verschollen zu sein ... :m
vielleicht läßt sich da ja noch was finden bevor ich die neuen Buttlöffel mal in die Ostsee tauchen werde ...


----------



## FalkenFisch (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: filetieren von Plattfischen*

guckst Du hier

http://www.meeresangler-schwerin.de/geraete-tipps/butt-filet/butt-filet.htm


----------



## HD4ever (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: filetieren von Plattfischen*

astrein !
da könne die Buttlöllel ja nun in Aktion treten ... :m


----------



## aroth (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: filetieren von Plattfischen*

perfekt, danke!

was'n tolles forum!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: filetieren von Plattfischen*

Moin,
muß ich mich etschuldigen. Ich hatte neulich meine Seite etwas umstrukturiert und nicht dran gedacht das hier zu ändern. Mach ich jetzt. #t


----------



## HD4ever (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: filetieren von Plattfischen*

na jut ....
lassen wir noch einmal durchgehen ... :m


----------



## chippog (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: filetieren von Plattfischen*

sorry jörg, habs gesehen, häts ändern wollen, habs nicheschafft, wie momentan so vieles... brauche uelaub! chyppi


----------

